# Aeiral Target Thrower



## Dennis (May 24, 2009)

I have a 4 arm archery aeiral target thrower it has new batteries and charger with remote controller 300.00


----------



## PAPALAPIN (May 24, 2009)

Bring it to Ranger next weekend.

We can use it, and you might get a bite on it.


----------



## dutchman (May 24, 2009)

If Jake Allen sees this, you might get a bite before Ranger.

I have a 55#@28" right hand hybrid bow I'll swap you for it...


----------



## Dennis (May 24, 2009)

I would consider a light r/h bow for it or other goodies


----------



## PAPALAPIN (May 24, 2009)

I  got the light bows...but I thought you were a lefty


----------



## Dennis (May 25, 2009)

I am but i need some light bow for students


----------



## PAPALAPIN (May 26, 2009)

We will have somewhat of a trading blanket area.  Bring it on.


----------



## SOS (May 26, 2009)

Heck, I can't hit one aerial target at a time....no way I'm hitting 4!!!!


----------



## Dennis (May 26, 2009)

Steve with 4 targets in the air it's easer to hit one!


----------



## SOS (May 27, 2009)

Kind of like flock-shooting at pigs....eh?


----------



## Dennis (May 27, 2009)

Just like it!


----------



## Dennis (Jun 2, 2009)

OK guy's price had dropped to 250.00 i need to sell this to pay for youth bows


----------



## doubledropbuck (Jun 6, 2009)

I have a like new psa heritage impala interested?


----------



## Dennis (Jun 27, 2009)

ttt


----------



## BigJim Bow (Jun 27, 2009)

Dennis- Give me a call. We may work something out. 2298-344-6617

BigJim


----------



## gregg dudley (Jun 28, 2009)

Dennis,

If you haven't already struck up a deal, give me a call tomorrow.  352-291-7935.  TBOF may be interested.

Gregg


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Jun 28, 2009)

Dennis

You been trying hard to sell it for a while... now you got two interested parties.  

Pays to be patient!!


----------



## Dennis (May 28, 2010)

Ok one last time going for 250.00


----------



## bownarrow (May 28, 2010)

that sure does look familiar. Is that the same one that used to be on the TBG trailer ?


----------



## Dennis (May 29, 2010)

Yes


----------



## bownarrow (May 31, 2010)

glad you were able to get it going Dennis. For as long as i was seeing that thing in the trailers I never saw it work, never even talked to anyone who knew how to work it


----------



## bownarrow (Jun 3, 2010)

how far will it throw a target and what kind of target ?


----------



## Dennis (Jun 3, 2010)

It throws disk targets and it will really fling them, im not shure how far but they are hard to hit. I would be happy to sell it back to the club now that i have it rewired and fixed


----------

